# Has anyone tried TBG loops and gypsy tabs?



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

So, I want to upgrade my naturals from the office bands - which weren't too shabby in summer but are really slow now it's getting chilly - to TBG doubles for hunting.

I was really pleased with the accuracy I got when I put gypsy tabs on the forks, has anyone used gypsy tabs with TBG doubles and how did it work out??


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

By TBG doubles - I mean a single loop, through the gypsy tabs...(thus two lengths of band from fork to pouch each side)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The only problem I see is that it would be hard to cut a double taper and double, straight-cut TBG would probably be heavy and slow.
Maybe you could do half-tapered ones like this:


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

I have double taper TBG on my hunting slingshot.

As I understand it, you just fold the TBG in half and cut like that - which automatically gives you taper in both directions from the "thick" end.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have tried these and they work well from usaslingshots. http://www.ebay.com/sch/usaslingshots/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

JohnRio said:


> I have double taper TBG on my hunting slingshot.
> 
> As I understand it, you just fold the TBG in half and cut like that - which automatically gives you taper in both directions from the "thick" end.










Hadn't thought of that! Good idea. Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

So, this was my first time cutting and attatching TBG bands.

I cut my double TBG loops (10" long each side, tapered from 25mm to 20mm), put a pouch on them and tried them on my holly natural with gypsy tabs - the result was horribly inconsistent, very hard to get anything on target. Not sure why as it had been super accurate with the gypsy tabs and office bands. Perhaps the tabs should have been tighter to prevent twisting??

Anyway, I took the tabs off, flattened the front top of the forks with a rasp, sanded them real smooth, and re-attached the loops directly to the forks, for OTT. This worked great (well, it did after I re-attached one end that pulled off, I'd been too stingy with the bit of TBG I used to "tie" it on.). Seems to be slightly more accurate than my bought and paid for hunter now!


----------

